# cutlass interior



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

the interior was done by barajas Upholstery in Riverside ca reupholstered interior with white leather and blue piping. The interior was also painted white and accented with blue marbleizing.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE (Oct 9, 2005)

nice !!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17956048
> *the interior was done by barajas Upholstery in Riverside ca reupholstered interior with white leather and blue piping. The interior was also painted white and accented with blue marbleizing.
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN THIS IN LRM AWHILE BACK,NICE. IS THIS YOUR RIDE?


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

simon i came up on the cutlass for a trade last month its all chrome engine under carriage


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Jul 4 2010, 01:59 PM~17959293
> *SEEN THIS IN LRM AWHILE BACK,NICE. IS THIS YOUR RIDE?
> *


 lol i got the book as well :biggrin:


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Jul 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17956048
> *the interior was done by barajas Upholstery in Riverside ca reupholstered interior with white leather and blue piping. The interior was also painted white and accented with blue marbleizing.
> 
> 
> ...


How much did this interior cost??


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Good color combo


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

:wow:
That is real nice


----------



## 719Villagomez86 (Aug 30, 2010)

WAY TO REP THEM CUTTY'S!!!!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

badasssss!!!!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THATS TIGHT RIGHT THERE GOOD SHIT


LSHOPPER said:


> the interior was done by barajas Upholstery in Riverside ca reupholstered interior with white leather and blue piping. The interior was also painted white and accented with blue marbleizing.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I KNOW THAT CAR.... DID THE OWNER EVER GET THE TITLE FOR IT? *


----------

